# [FILE SYSTEM] Automount...

## TiFooN

Qui est allergique à automount?

Perso, j'ai jamais su me faire à ce genre de "hack"... J'attends vos avis pour me faire une idée

----------

## dyurne

loin de moins l'idée de prétendre que l'auteur consomme (abusivement ?) des produits made in holland, mais que vient f**tre obiwan la dedans ?   :Laughing: 

EDIT: vive le non sens et le second degré.

EDIT2 : comment ça, elle sert à rien ma réponse ? ok je sors...

----------

## scout

J'ai voté Obiwan kenobi parceque je le vaut bien ...

Sinon pour automount je ne l'utilise pas, mais cela doit être bien pratique pour un administrateur qui a des utilisatuers ignorants qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi "ça ne marche pas" alors que le CD est dans le lecteur. Donc c'est peux être un hack, mais cela a une utilité indéniable.

Je pensais que t'allais surtout parler de supermount, un produit très allergène

Bon, pour la minute de non-sens:

 *Quote:*   

> Allergene
> 
> Voir également atopie, allergie, hypersensibilité, prick test, anticorps, antigène, acarien, pollen, RAST.
> 
> En anglais : allergen
> ...

 

[EDIT] le prochain qui trolle dans plusiers threads à la fois, je le traite de polysensible !

 *Quote:*   

> On parle de polysensibilisation quand un individu est sensible à plusieurs allergènes à la fois. Quelquefois un patient est sensible à une substance et réagit aussi à des substances dont la structure ou la composition est voisine. On parle alors d'allergie croisée.

 

----------

## zdra

Personnellement j'ai développé une alergie au contacte du supermount de mandrake... Donc quand je suis passé à gentoo j'en ai profité pour ne rien installer de telle. Je trouve qu'une jolie icone sur le bureau pour monter/démonter un lecteur suffi amplement.

----------

## FischerDrinker

N'y a t'il pas d'autre alternative que automount ? Il me semble que la Mandrake 10 contient justement un truc différent.

----------

## Leander256

Je monte avec gkrellm, je vote quoi?

----------

## yuk159

Moi j'ai pris obiwan parce que :           Jedi powa !!!,

mais ça veut dire quoi exactement   :Laughing: 

Sinon je monte mes disque soit avec mount soit avec un petit epplet.

----------

## guilc

Moi, je les monte en ligne de commande  :Wink: 

Sinon, automount/supermount, c'est bien pour ceux qui croient qu'il suffit d'insérer le CD/Disquette pour que ça marche, les gros débutants linux quoi  :Wink: 

Mais après, je trouve qu'on a mieux le controle des choses a la mano

----------

## Robert le trépané

Moi j'ai voté Obiwan pour trois raison :

- Parceque Obiwan déboite tout !!   :Very Happy: 

- Pour faire 50% de vote pour Obiwan (qui déboite tout)   :Very Happy: 

- et heu parceque je sais pas ce que c'est que l'automount   :Embarassed: 

(comment ça jsuis un gros trépané ?)

----------

## yoyo

Moi j'ai voté "Obiwan kenobi" car je n'utilise ni automount, ni la ligne de commande (ni supermount).

Je n'ai ni pointeur (souris/trackball etc.) ni clavier : La Force est avec moi !!!.

----------

## dyurne

moi j'ai pas voté obiwan parce que le meilleur au sabre c'est yoda !!

TROLLLL !!!

----------

## yoyo

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> moi j'ai pas voté obiwan parce que le meilleur au sabre c'est yoda !!

 

Quel est le rapport ??? (entre La Force et le sabre   :Razz:   )

----------

## dyurne

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Quel est le rapport ??? (entre La Force et le sabre    )

  Aucun, c'est la toute la beauté de la chose.

----------

## CryoGen

Obiwan pour moi car cela m'arrive de monter mon lecteur à la main ou en clickant sur une icone ^^

----------

## FischerDrinker

Obiwan? Moi je prefere Winnie l'ourson. Parce que lui au moins il rox de l'ours.

----------

## fafounet

Pour mon baladeur mp3 j´ai une petite pomme qui change de couleur ( que c´est mignon   :Razz:  )

----------

## ercete

le petit bouton de gkrellm est tout discret j'adore !

----------

## Intruder

Pourquoi ce limiter : gkrellm, icône kde, ligne de commande .... mais tjs quand je LE veux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

Donc on a 11 psychopathes qui se prennent pour Obiwan Kenobi (qui n'existe pas, dois-je le rappeler ?).

En plus il n'en faut pas beaucoup pour troller un sujet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

J'utilise kwikdisk car j'aime pas les bidules qui encombrent le bureau (icones, applets) et que 2 clics de souris vont plus vite que de taper la commande dans une console...

Supermount et autre facéties m'ont surtout fait perdre du temps.  

Mais depuis que j'ai un gros disque dur et l'ADSL, je n'ai plus trop l'utilité du CDROM, donc va pour Obiwan...

----------

## fromooze

Supermount dans les gentoo-dev-sources c'est trop cool!

Je mets un CD, je lance une chanson dans une terminale avec  mplayer, ça commence; je change de CD et je choisis unhe autre chanson et comme ça jusqu'à que j'ai toute une playlist dans la Ram  :Smile: 

C'est clair, supermount et une soundcard sans mixer  :Cool: 

----------

## psylo

[private_joke]TiFoon, me semblais que l'option Obiwan était réservée au bac à sable...[/private_joke]

----------

## fafounet

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> J'utilise kwikdisk car j'aime pas les bidules qui encombrent le bureau (icones, applets) et que 2 clics de souris vont plus vite que de taper la commande dans une console...

 

et moi avec ma pomme sous gnome c´est 1 clic   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> J'utilise kwikdisk car j'aime pas les bidules qui encombrent le bureau (icones, applets) et que 2 clics de souris vont plus vite que de taper la commande dans une console...

 

ça dépend si t'es déja dans la console ou pas  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## omné

Moi, je n'ai pas voté !

J'ai, comme d'autre, un traumatisme post-mandrake avec automount...

Et là, j'ai magicdev, sous gnome, ça fonctionne très bien.

Némo.

----------

## anigel

Et voilà : j'ai encore choppé de l'urticaire ! C'est malin !

Blague à part : plus jamais. Sauf peut-être pour une clef usb... Là à la limite ça peut être sympa. Je me demande même dans quelle mesure cela ne m'a pas influencé dans le non-achat d'une telle clef....  :Laughing:  !

Sinon pour les systèmes de fichiers : si on les a créé, c'est probablement qu'on en a besoin. Et pour les utiliser on m'a dit que c'était mieux si ils étaient montés  :Laughing: . Pour les fs réseaux, même combat. Oui, j'ai beau chercher, reste juste la clef usb.

Donc : non !

PS : J'ai quand même un regret pour Obi Wan là... Si il y avait eu Yoda, peut-être que   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## yuk159

Réctification pour ceux qui l'on écrit : Mandrake n'utilise pas automount mais supermount par default

----------

